# Die Desktops der PCGH-Community



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community


----------



## Hanzzi (22. Januar 2009)

Schöne desktops
Woher bekomme ich den die gadgets für cpu und lan von bild 11???


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (22. Januar 2009)

Hanzzi schrieb:


> Schöne desktops
> Woher bekomme ich den die gadgets für cpu und lan von bild 11???


woher wohl???
Musst du Downloaden!!! 
Du klickst einfach auf Sidebar und dann Gadgets Einstellungen, und dann Download from Internet oder so ähnlich!!
Mfg
I am an O.C. Profi


----------



## Hanzzi (22. Januar 2009)

I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> woher wohl???
> Musst du Downloaden!!!




Und wo bitte


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Januar 2009)

Yeah mein Desktop auch dabei. Die Frau auf Bild eins sieht nett aus, aber warum musste die andere mit den übertrieben dicken Ti**** gezeigt werden, bei dem Blick bekomme ich schon Augenkrebs


----------



## Sularko (22. Januar 2009)

Muß wohl am Alter liegen !


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. Januar 2009)

Cool, meiner ist ja auch dabei   
Sind aber wirklich schon schöne Desktop-Bilder dabei ! 

Ich finde die halbnackten Frauen auf dem Desktop sind langweilig , es sei denn es ist die eigene   !

Mfg Micha


----------



## wolf7 (22. Januar 2009)

Hanzzi schrieb:


> Schöne desktops
> Woher bekomme ich den die gadgets für cpu und lan von bild 11???



das meiste findest du direkt bei microsoft einfach über die sidebar "neue hinzufügen" -->weitere Minianwendungen online beziehen! und dann musst halt suchen weiß net wie das zeug heißt^^


----------



## CentaX (22. Januar 2009)

Bild 12 hatt ich auch mal, als ich verdammt krank drauf war 
Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich Bild 20 in 1680*1050 runterladen kann? 

e: Wohahah, habs. Mann, hat der geile Bilder in der Galerie... oO
http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/

e: Trotzdem muss es da irgendeinen Trick geben, das ich groß zu kriegen... hmpf xD *weitersuch*


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Januar 2009)

Der Besitzer des Desktops Nummer 1 soll mir mal bitte ein PN schreiben, möchte ihn was fragen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. Januar 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Bild 12 hatt ich auch mal, als ich verdammt krank drauf war
> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo ich Bild 20 in 1680*1050 runterladen kann?
> 
> e: Wohahah, habs. Mann, hat der geile Bilder in der Galerie... oO
> gallery.artofgregmartin.com




Wollts dir gerad sagen ,da ich die auch alle auf´n Pc habe ! Bild 20 ist ja auch meiner  ! Die gibts soweit ich das gesehen hab in max 1024x768 !

Mfg Micha


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. Januar 2009)

Muß sagen sind gute Bilder dabei.Zweie hab ich gleich mal runtergeladen.Super.


----------



## CentaX (22. Januar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Wollts dir gerad sagen ,da ich die auch alle auf´n Pc habe ! Bild 20 ist ja auch meiner  ! Die gibts soweit ich das gesehen hab in max 1024x768 !
> 
> Mfg Micha



Hab sie jetzt auf ner Seite in 1600*1200 gefunden... Naja, bisschen Photoshop und strecken, dann passt das schon


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. Januar 2009)

Ein Besuch HIER lohnt sich auch ! Die haben auch wirklich sehr schöne und einzigartige Wallpaper dabei !


Mfg Micha


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Januar 2009)

Also ein paar nette Pics sind schon dabei. Diese ganzen Halbnackten erinnern mich irgendwie an meine Schulzeit *g*. Irgendwann kann man die allerdings nicht mehr sehen am Desktop. Woran auch immer das dann liegen mag ^^


----------



## No0dle (22. Januar 2009)

Gab es einen bestimmten Thread im Forum, in dem die PCGHX-User ihren Desktop posten konnten?
Wenn ja, kann mir mal bitte jemand den Link geben?

Bin an Bild 16, Bild 18 und Bild 19 interessiert.

Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread.html


----------



## !nFlames (22. Januar 2009)

mYm!!! Yeaaahhh endlich einer mit Geschmack


----------



## Gast20150401 (22. Januar 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Gab es einen bestimmten Thread im Forum, in dem die PCGHX-User ihren Desktop posten konnten?
> Wenn ja, kann mir mal bitte jemand den Link geben?
> 
> Bin an Bild 16, Bild 18 und Bild 19 interessiert.
> ...



Jo,sind gut.Ich finde aber 8,9,10 auch supergut. 9 und 10 hab ich gleich runtergeladen.


----------



## the-machine (22. Januar 2009)

Hinweis an diejenigen, die Bild 27 gar nicht so verkehrt finden: das ist kein statischer Hintergrund. Der Matrix Code läuft, wie man es aus den Filmen kennt, von oben nach unten durch. Das Tool nennt sich ZMatrix und ist Freeware. Kann vielfältig konfiguriert und auch als Bildschirmschoner genutzt werden. Man kann den Code auch über ein Hintergrundbild laufen lassen (es bleibt erkennbar, ist mir aber zu unruhig). Bis ich mich dran satt gesehen habe, bleibt meine Wallpapersammlung aussen vor.


----------



## plexus (22. Januar 2009)

Hat denn niemand nen Dual-Screen Wallpaper?


----------



## S_Fischer (22. Januar 2009)

the-machine schrieb:


> Hinweis an diejenigen, die Bild 27 gar nicht so verkehrt finden: das ist kein statischer Hintergrund. Der Matrix Code läuft, wie man es aus den Filmen kennt, von oben nach unten durch. Das Tool nennt sich ZMatrix und ist Freeware. Kann vielfältig konfiguriert und auch als Bildschirmschoner genutzt werden. Man kann den Code auch über ein Hintergrundbild laufen lassen (es bleibt erkennbar, ist mir aber zu unruhig). Bis ich mich dran satt gesehen habe, bleibt meine Wallpapersammlung aussen vor.


 
ja könntest dus mir bitte schicken wenn das auch widescren unterstützt.


----------



## the-machine (22. Januar 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ja könntest dus mir bitte schicken wenn das auch widescren unterstützt.



Infos und Download ZMatrix


----------



## Kone (22. Januar 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ja könntest dus mir bitte schicken wenn das auch widescren unterstützt.



gib bei google zmatrix ein , und klicke den ersten link ... 
falls dus unter vista installieren willst kann ich dir sagen dass es nicht funzt weil es die desktop icons überzeichnet ... dann doch lieber vistas hauseigenes dreamscene und ein paar mpgs laufen lassern.

denke aber generell , dass bewegte desktop hintergründe quark sind, schon allein der strom der dadurch sinnlos verballert.
auf alten rechnern wie athlon64 oder cpus der core2 e6xxxer reihe wird darauf wohl "soviel" (10-20%) cpu last entstehen dass speedstep nicht mehr runtertaktet und noch mehr strom gezogen wird .

Naja is letzten endes nicht viel aber aufs jahr bestimmt ne menge geld was man in nem "bewegten wall investiert " wenn der rechner tag und nacht an ist ... 

sieht aber trotzdem schick aus das lässt sich nicht anzweifeln


----------



## the-machine (22. Januar 2009)

Kone schrieb:


> denke aber generell , dass bewegte desktop hintergründe quark sind, schon allein der strom der dadurch sinnlos verballert.
> auf alten rechnern wie athlon64 oder cpus der core2 e6xxxer reihe wird darauf wohl "soviel" (10-20%) cpu last entstehen dass speedstep nicht mehr runtertaktet und noch mehr strom gezogen wird .
> 
> Naja is letzten endes nicht viel aber aufs jahr bestimmt ne menge geld was man in nem "bewegten wall investiert " wenn der rechner tag und nacht an ist ...


Bei mir läuft es als Leerlaufprozess und hat keine messbare CPU Belastung laut Process Explorer (Intel C2D E6850).


----------



## S_Fischer (22. Januar 2009)

Kone schrieb:


> gib bei google zmatrix ein , und klicke den ersten link ...
> falls dus unter vista installieren willst kann ich dir sagen dass es nicht funzt weil es die desktop icons überzeichnet ... dann doch lieber vistas hauseigenes dreamscene und ein paar mpgs laufen lassern.
> 
> denke aber generell , dass bewegte desktop hintergründe quark sind, schon allein der strom der dadurch sinnlos verballert.
> ...


 
ah schade hab vista trotzdem danke


----------



## oheitmann (22. Januar 2009)

ich hätte so gern das Bild 43 - weiß da jemand zu helfen?
Dankeschön im Voraus!


----------



## No0dle (22. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/291-der-extreme-desktop-thread.html



Danke, hab den Link im Artikel erst jetzt bemerkt ...


----------



## Jami (22. Januar 2009)

Marc81 schrieb:


> Also ein paar nette Pics sind schon dabei. Diese ganzen Halbnackten erinnern mich irgendwie an meine Schulzeit *g*. Irgendwann kann man die allerdings nicht mehr sehen am Desktop. Woran auch immer das dann liegen mag ^^


An der festen Freundin???


----------



## MikeLucien (22. Januar 2009)

Hey supa, mein Bild is och dabei! Da muss ich mal gleich schaun was ich noch auf lager hab....


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2009)

plexus schrieb:


> Hat denn niemand nen Dual-Screen Wallpaper?


Doch.
k-b und ich haben z.B. welche, aber der Autor der Meldung hat wohl einfach die letzten par Bilder hoch geladen ohne speziell was aus zu wählen so dass gefühlte 50% der Bilder von Boardi05 beigesteuert wurden.


----------



## chakktheripper (23. Januar 2009)

ICH MUSS BILD 3 HABEN .. am besten schon gestern !! kann mir da jemand nen tip geben wo ich das finde ??


----------



## MassL (23. Januar 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Gab es einen bestimmten Thread im Forum, in dem die PCGHX-User ihren Desktop posten konnten?
> Wenn ja, kann mir mal bitte jemand den Link geben?
> 
> Bin an Bild 16, Bild 18 und Bild 19 interessiert.
> ...


 
Also das Vikki Blows-Wallpaper findest du u.a. *LINK ENTFERNT*
Finde die Frau auch total genial, hab alle Wallpapers von ihr und sogar ihren Kalender


----------



## kuer (23. Januar 2009)

Hay . Wer weis wo ich Bild 45 her bekomme . Am besten in 1680 X 1050 . Ich habe einen Tick was Drachen angeht


----------



## Dominator (23. Januar 2009)

Wie bekomme ich die schicken Icons, wie auf Bild 19, die oben im Desktop
aufgereiht sind?


----------



## No0dle (23. Januar 2009)

MassL schrieb:


> Also das Vikki Blows-Wallpaper findest du u.a.
> Finde die Frau auch total genial, hab alle Wallpapers von ihr und sogar ihren Kalender



Dankeschön


----------



## the-machine (23. Januar 2009)

Dominator schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die schicken Icons, wie auf Bild 19, die oben im Desktop
> aufgereiht sind?


(Game) Icons und Icon Packs bekommst du im WWW. Google kennt sich da aus. Zum schönen aufreihen brauchst du Programme wie Object Dock oder Rocket Dock.


----------



## hebi01 (24. Januar 2009)

Suche die Icons von Bild Nr.18 und das dazugehörige Programm um sie Hochzuladen. Freu mich auf die Antworten.


----------



## Dominator (24. Januar 2009)

the-machine schrieb:


> (Game) Icons und Icon Packs bekommst du im WWW. Google kennt sich da aus. Zum schönen aufreihen brauchst du Programme wie Object Dock oder Rocket Dock.


Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## hebi01 (24. Januar 2009)

Bild Nr.18. Sind diese Icons einfach ohne Tool raufgeladen? Einfach ersetzt?


----------



## derguru (26. Januar 2009)

sehr geil bild 2


----------



## rony (26. Januar 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> sehr geil bild 2



jau... wie heißt das tolle bild ?
und in welchen auflösungen gibt es das denn ^^?


----------



## R0bM4n (26. Januar 2009)

Was mir so aufgefallen ist, es sind mehr Vista-User in der Gallerie als XPs. So sind dann die alle auf einmal die Vista so sinnlos/schlecht finden?



Einfach genial ...


----------



## aurionkratos (26. Januar 2009)

Schonwieder dabei, sogar zwei mal - die beiden Sackboys gehören mir


----------



## Snudl (26. Januar 2009)

Bin beeindruckt ...besonders Bild 54 hats mir sehr angetan. Hat bitte bitte jemand einen Link dafür?


----------



## Gast20150401 (26. Januar 2009)

Also ein paar davon sind richtig gut. (zweie ein bissel Schweinskram)
Solche Desktop Hintergründe könntet ihr öfter bringen.Klasse.


----------



## nuvos (26. Januar 2009)

Hat wer den Link zu Bild 37? Das ist der Audi R8...


----------



## BamBuchi (26. Januar 2009)

Jup, ich^^
Ich habs dir ja schon gesagt 

Lg


----------



## Megael (26. Januar 2009)

juhu ich bin dabei^^


----------



## tobias86 (27. Januar 2009)

Können die Autoren auch Ihre Bild in "Rohfassung" zur Verfügung stellen? Danke


----------



## Cornholio (27. Januar 2009)

Also meinen Desktophintergrund (Bild 6) kann ich gerne als Rohfassung zur Verfügung stellen, siehe Anhang. Ich füge dann auch einfach mal ein paar andere Wallpapers der gleichen Sorte hinzu


----------



## Falcon (28. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Der Besitzer des Desktops Nummer 1 soll mir mal bitte ein PN schreiben, möchte ihn was fragen.



Also wenn Du das: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/Extreme-Wallpaper-000008.jpg meinst, dann ist das meiner.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

Nein dich meine ich nicht, da die Bildergallerie nur jetzt erweitert wurde, das hier war mal Bild 1 und die Person soll sich bitte mal bei mir melden.

Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/Extreme-Desktops-38.jpg


----------



## hogan1980 (29. Januar 2009)

Hat die Dame auf dem ersten Bild 4 Brüste??
Kann natürlich vorkommen, da Mechs ja mit Atomreaktoren betrieben werden(wegen der enormen Wärmeentwicklung sollte man auch besser keine Kleidung tragen), denke ich, dass ein wenig Strahlung ausgetreten ist und sie somit nun 4 Brüste hat.


----------



## xBrUiSeRx (29. Januar 2009)

Moin @ all!

Sagt mal, wie habt ihr denn eure Vista SideBar transparent bekommen, sodass die Gadgets frei auf dem Desktop stehen?

Ich habe die Gadgets schon aus der SideBar rausgezogen und diese dann geschlossen, aber manche werden dann größer (z.B: die Fotos) und dass will ich nicht. Die Datenkrake hab ich auch schon bemüht, konnte aber nicht wirklich was finden.

Also raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## McAtze (29. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meiner.

http://saved.im/odq5mdnsm3fx_vs/desktop_madonna.png


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Januar 2009)

McAtze schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner.
> 
> http://saved.im/odq5mdnsm3fx_vs/desktop_madonna.png



Mal ehrlich, wie kann man denn bitte sowas als Hintergrundbild haben


EDIT: Und außerdem gehört das posten von deinem Desktop in den Thread und nicht hier in den kommentarbereich hinein.


----------



## Marshall92 (31. Januar 2009)

wow meins (38) ist auch am Start


----------



## Masterwana (31. Januar 2009)

JUHU meins ist auch dabei (42)


----------



## L0cke (31. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich bildschirmhintergründe wie auf bild 16 und 18 herbekomme?=


----------



## True Monkey (31. Januar 2009)

wuahhaha.
Bin ja auch vertreten.....25
Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht,danke.


----------



## Kenneth (1. Februar 2009)

derguru schrieb:


> sehr geil bild 2


 


rony schrieb:


> jau... wie heißt das tolle bild ?
> und in welchen auflösungen gibt es das denn ^^?


 
Bild 2 findet man auf hier in den Auflösungen:
1024x768 - 1152x864 skins.be 
1280x800 - 1280x960 Hayden Panettiere 
1280x1024 - 1440x900 
1600x1200 - 1920x1200

Skins.be .: Heie Models & Schauspieler Hintergrundbilder fr Deinen Desktop - kostenlos - 698 babes - 688 wallpapers :.
.: Hayden Panettiere - 192

Schick ne? Ist eins von derzeit ca 1400stk die im minutentakt wechseln. Dies war aber eines der Besten.


----------



## Witschie (1. Februar 2009)

Weiß jemand, wie man die Taskleiste in diesem Style verändern kann: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/der-extreme-desktop-thread-bild31.jpg

Finde ich wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Kone (1. Februar 2009)

Witschie schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man die Taskleiste in diesem Style verändern kann: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/der-extreme-desktop-thread-bild31.jpg
> 
> Finde ich wirklich gelungen.



hm die taskleiste ist von windows 7 aber die symbole wohl irgendwas anderes aus irgendnem theme pack...
einfach mal googlen...


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Februar 2009)

Yeah, meins ist wieder dabei, schon das 3te mal. Danke PCGH


----------



## Schattenschritt (1. Februar 2009)

Cool, mein's ist gleich in der Vorschau! 
Derweil hab ich schon wieder ein Anderes.


----------



## Filico (1. Februar 2009)

Wo finde ich Bild 20 in 1680x1050? Finds absolut genial


----------



## Potman (1. Februar 2009)

Juhu  mein Desktop is auch mal dabei! Das erste mal  (Bild 8)


----------



## bxstar (1. Februar 2009)

Witschie schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man die Taskleiste in diesem Style verändern kann: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/der-extreme-desktop-thread-bild31.jpg
> 
> Finde ich wirklich gelungen.





Kone schrieb:


> hm die taskleiste ist von windows 7 aber die symbole wohl irgendwas anderes aus irgendnem theme pack...
> einfach mal googlen...



Ich hab kein Win 7, falls du das so meinst. Das ist Vista inklusive SteelFlash 100k Theme  Findeste bei devianart. Deaktivierst dann noch die Fixierung der Taskleiste und lässt die Ansicht als große Symbole darstellen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (1. Februar 2009)

Meins ist auch dabei. Bild 92.^^


----------



## Lesster (1. Februar 2009)

Wie bekomme ich eine Symbolleiste wie z.b. in Bild 7 ?


----------



## tobias86 (2. Februar 2009)

hey,

ich suche das Wallpaper 39,63,62,53,52,30

Kann mir wer Links bzw. die Files geben?

Danke


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. Februar 2009)

No0dle schrieb:


> Gab es einen bestimmten Thread im Forum, in dem die PCGHX-User ihren Desktop posten konnten?
> Wenn ja, kann mir mal bitte jemand den Link geben?
> 
> Bin an Bild 16, Bild 18 und Bild 19 interessiert.
> ...



Das Bild 19 ist von mir und es ist im Wallpaperpack von mir.

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Der ***Wallpaper*** Thread


----------



## clemi14 (3. Februar 2009)

Wer isn das auf Bild 

"Die Desktops der PCGH-Community (38) (72)"

wäre cool wenn mir das jmd sagt!

thx


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Bild ist nicht dabei... SCHADE


----------



## Blinded (7. Februar 2009)

wie heißt das programm bei screen
4 und 87 ?


----------



## Witschie (14. Februar 2009)

bxstar schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Win 7, falls du das so meinst. Das ist Vista inklusive SteelFlash 100k Theme  Findeste bei devianart. Deaktivierst dann noch die Fixierung der Taskleiste und lässt die Ansicht als große Symbole darstellen.



Dank Deines Hinweises konnte ich meinen Desktop entsprechend ändern. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## killuah (24. Februar 2009)

Wo krieg ich das Wallpaper von Bild 4 (sexy lehrerin ) her?


----------



## EpeeNoire (24. Februar 2009)

Blinded schrieb:


> wie heißt das programm bei screen
> 4 und 87 ?


Falls du das oben meinst: "Rocketdock", ein Ultima-Apple Klon.


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Februar 2009)

Da sind auf jeden Fall ein paar sehr nette Screens dabei.


----------



## KingTama (24. Februar 2009)

Hehe, eben noch gepostet und schon mit dabei. Gutes Timing ^^.


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. Februar 2009)

Muß mal sagen,sind gute Bildchens dabei.Klasse.


----------



## Peter vom Mond (24. Februar 2009)

Jo wäre geil wenn man die irgendwo in der Auflösung kostenlos downloaden kann.

LG s Peterle


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (24. Februar 2009)

Die 25 ist der absolute Hammer


----------



## True Monkey (24. Februar 2009)

Wuhahah wenn ich richtig gezählt habe bin ich 9mal vertreten.

1,3,4,5,8,9,16,19, und 56(bildreihenfolge)

Danke


----------



## boss3D (24. Februar 2009)

Wirklich nicht schlecht, was da manche Leute jeden Tag vor sich sehen ... 

Auffällig, aber wenig verwunderlich, dass Stranschönheiten, Gamebilder und Jets/Autos überwiegen. Mann hat eben Geschmack im PCGHX-Forum. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DerZwerg (24. Februar 2009)

ich setz hier mal das wallpaper nummer 4(die sexy lehrerin) rein bevor alle true monkey zu tode nerven
mfg heiko


----------



## killuah (24. Februar 2009)

DerZwerg schrieb:


> ich setz hier mal das wallpaper nummer 4(die sexy lehrerin) rein bevor alle true monkey zu tode nerven
> mfg heiko



jeaah  so macht schule spaß. danke


----------



## kc1992 (24. Februar 2009)

Super die Bilder sind alle echt jaaaa.....Klasse  Die PCGHX Member haben Geschmack 

Mein Desktop ist zwar nicht dabei, aber ich lad trotzdem hier auch nochmal was hoch 
Mein persönlicher Favorit ist neuerdings der hier von Megan Fox


----------



## NOOKYN (24. Februar 2009)

Meiner ist auch dabei  (Bild 18 und 19)

Danke!

Die anderen Desktops sehen auch klasse aus 

greetz

F A T A L 1 T Y


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Februar 2009)

echt geile desktops hier

@ numero *12 Marcel (?)*
woher haste die geilen icons


----------



## Jason197666 (24. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, schaut mal auf meinem Profil nach, da hab ich auch noch ziemlich hübsche Wallpapers....


Gr33tz...


----------



## doenertier84 (25. Februar 2009)

Kann ja mal meinen Hintergrund posten, voll der Knüller:
einfarbig schwarz - sieht edel aus.
Das bietet mir den größten Kontrast bei allen Symbolen und ist gut für müde Augen zu später Uhrzeit. So grelle, weiße Hintergründe kämen für mich garnicht in Frage. Besonders Muster und kleine Formen irritieren, da sieht man die Symbole nicht so gut.
Ein weiteres Probem ist, dass ich einen 22 Zoll Monitor zusammen mit einem 19 Zoll Monitor verwende. Nimmt man da für beide den gleichen Hintergrund, ist das Bild immer auf einem von beiden verzerrt oder halt zurecht geschnitten.


----------



## XXTREME (25. Februar 2009)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Die 25 ist der absolute Hammer




joo, will ich auch haben . Also her mit Bild *25* am besten in 1680x1050 .


----------



## dungeon192 (25. Februar 2009)

Schade das mein Desktop nicht mit in der Liste ist 

Dabei habe ich mir solche Mühe gegeben meinen Plattenspieler in Zene zu setzen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killuah (25. Februar 2009)

dungeon192 schrieb:


> Schade das mein Desktop nicht mit in der Liste ist
> 
> Dabei habe ich mir solche Mühe gegeben meinen Plattenspieler in Zene zu setzen.



Sieht geil aus, lad das Bild mal hoch pls


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2009)

Meiner.


----------



## Killandrium (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bräuchte bitte den Link zu Bild 23


----------



## Jackhammer (25. Februar 2009)

hier findet ihr Wallpaper in allen erdenklichen auflösungen, von mobile über HD bis Triple Monitor, viel spaß

Mfg Jack


----------



## JoRau80 (25. Februar 2009)

Naja soviele haben wohl auch nicht mitgemacht, wenn man schaut dass von den veröffentlichten Desktops 4 von einer Person sind ists schon schade.


----------



## sobo85 (25. Februar 2009)

Auf Bild 2 ist so eine geile Shortcutbar...woher bekomme ich die???


----------



## sobo85 (25. Februar 2009)

auf Bild 2 ist so eine geile Shortcutbar. Woher bekomme ich die????? 


hups, doppelpost :S


----------



## Maximax (25. Februar 2009)

Hat einer nen Link zum Wallpaper von Bild 66, mit der City Skyline einfach genial!!!


----------



## g-13mrnice (25. Februar 2009)

Cool, meine [10] ist auch am Start. TXH!


----------



## Saudumm (25. Februar 2009)

Meins is Nr. 15


----------



## A N N A (25. Februar 2009)

Autos, halbnackte Frauen, Autos, halbnackte Frauen, Autos...

Aber hey, 70 find ich echt cool!


----------



## Falk (26. Februar 2009)

A N N A schrieb:


> Autos, halbnackte Frauen, Autos, halbnackte Frauen, Autos...
> 
> Aber hey, 70 find ich echt cool!



Es könnte am überwiegend männlichen Publikum liegen


----------



## >>MaUra<< (26. Februar 2009)

Hey, echt coole Bilder dabei, besonders Nummer 2. 
Aber meine Frage is ne andere, welches DFI Board ist es auf dem Bild 123,
mir gefallen die Grauen Kühler so gut  
Schonmal ein Danke im Vorraus


----------



## cloth82 (26. Februar 2009)

mein Desk gefällt mir am Besten


----------



## Timblutaxt (26. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Nein dich meine ich nicht, da die Bildergallerie nur jetzt erweitert wurde, das hier war mal Bild 1 und die Person soll sich bitte mal bei mir melden.
> 
> Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/Extreme-Desktops-38.jpg



Von mir bitte das selbe. Das Bild ist genialMuss ich einfach haben^^


----------



## Hardware_Noob (26. Februar 2009)

Weiß einer wo ich das Bild in der Rohfassung bekomme?
Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/der-extreme-desktop-thread-bild31.jpg


----------



## duath (27. Februar 2009)

DerZwerg schrieb:


> ich setz hier mal das wallpaper nummer 4(die sexy lehrerin) rein bevor alle true monkey zu tode nerven
> mfg heiko


Gibts das noch etwas schärfer? Mir kommts leicht verschwommen vor.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Februar 2009)

duath schrieb:


> Gibts das noch etwas schärfer? Mir kommts leicht verschwommen vor.


 
Schärfer ?
Du meinst mit weniger an 
Wenn es jetzt schon so vor deinen Augen verschwimmt dann reicht es doch so

Aber mal ernsthaft ich habe es nur so und auch nirgens "schärfer " gefunden.


----------



## duath (27. Februar 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Schärfer ?
> Du meinst mit weniger an
> Wenn es jetzt schon so vor deinen Augen verschwimmt dann reicht es doch so
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft ich habe es nur so und auch nirgens "schärfer " gefunden.


Ich habe GEWUSST, dass so ein Kommentar kommt .
Trotzdem danke, ich versuchs mal mit PS nachzuschärfen.


----------



## K-putt (27. Februar 2009)




----------



## Ultradieb (2. März 2009)

Oijoijoi, so schick sieht mein Desktop net aus  wird wohl Zeit sich von dem 0815 Hintergrund á la Windows zu verabschieden und mal ein bissel Farbe in Spiel zu bringen!


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2009)

Yeah, meiner ist schon wieder dabei


----------



## sadburai (10. März 2009)

kann mir einer den Link zum Dr. House Wallpaper schicken? (bild 12)


----------



## ich558 (10. März 2009)

Wie immer cooler Treat
Falls es ihn noch nicht gab wäre vielleicht der Treat "Der Arbeitsplatz der PCGH-Community" auch eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## xXenermaXx (10. März 2009)

hier mal meiner


----------



## G4rfunk3l (10. März 2009)

an den caliban hörer mit dem feuchten bauchnabel auf dem desktop..
wo bekommt man so eine toolbar her? sieht ends krass aus 
gibts das für vista?


----------



## guna7 (10. März 2009)

Was sind denn das für "Rundinstrumente" z.B. auf Bild 13, das mit dem Mainboard?  Haben will!


----------



## Gast20150401 (10. März 2009)

Einfach mal ein paar gute dabei.Schön.


----------



## KillBoHn (10. März 2009)

der desktop... mit dem bauchnabel, mega könntest du mir bitte sagen wie du den so hin bekommen hast?

MFG


----------



## Felix1509 (10. März 2009)

Ich find das mit der Pistenraupe geil... von wem is das?
Kann mir vllt. der jenige den link da zu schicken bitte 

*klick*
Das mein ich


----------



## NOOKYN (10. März 2009)

Gleich das 1. Bild! Mit dem Bauchnabel, welches Programm hast du für Media?
Also womit du grad Caliban abspielst, sieht ganz cool aus wenn das so eingeblendet wird. 

Kenn das von Winamp, allerdings sieht das dort nicht ganz so elegant aus


----------



## mÆgges (10. März 2009)

suche 101 und 177 und keine kommentare bitte^^


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

Am besten die gesuchten Bilder immer Verlinken. Bei der Nummerierung blickt ja kein Schwein durch.


----------



## namoet (10. März 2009)

jo, 177 find ich auch nicht schlecht   man sieht allerdings an den desktops dass der männeranteil hier schon etwas höher ist (auto, frauen,flugzeuge, waffen...). wobei: wer will schon desktops mit rosa teddybären sehen...

da bekommt man lust seinen desktop mal wieder etwas aufzufrischen


----------



## True Monkey (10. März 2009)

hihi  ..mein *Use it* als Aufmacher...

Thx


----------



## Flunderbar (11. März 2009)

[Ironie-on] Alle die nen Auto oder ne Frau aufm Desktop haben haben nen kleinen ....... [Ironie-off]


----------



## T-MAXX (11. März 2009)

Bei manchen Desks braucht man echt nen Kompass...


----------



## Tilt (11. März 2009)

was für tool benutz der 1te Desktop?


----------



## Paper2k8 (11. März 2009)

mich wuerden auch die tools von dektop nr 173 interessieren....gefaellt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Toretto (11. März 2009)

Das Bild (173) würde mich interessieren. Kann mir vieleicht der Besitzer des Bildes mal den Link schicken???


----------



## Bateman666 (11. März 2009)

moin moin möchte auch mehr über den hier erfahren (173)
Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/03/78597d1235766163-der-extreme-desktop-thread-desktop.jpg


----------



## Schluwel (11. März 2009)

man sollte villeicht mal sagen was du wissen willst????


----------



## Hanzzi (11. März 2009)

Bateman666 schrieb:


> moin moin möchte auch mehr über den hier erfahren (173)
> Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/03/78597d1235766163-der-extreme-desktop-thread-desktop.jpg





Hätte auch gerne die tools die auf dem dt zum tragen kommen (kalender; explore leiste usw...)


----------



## Christopher007 (11. März 2009)

Die Tools würde ich auch gerne haben.Schaut richtig COOL aus.Bitte um Links
wenns möglich.


----------



## guna7 (11. März 2009)

Nochmal die Frage nach den "Rundinstrumenten" von dem hier: Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - 2009/01/Extreme-Desktops-12.jpg
Was isn das?


----------



## F0X1786 (11. März 2009)

Du kennst die Vista Sidebar nicht??
Ist das CPU-Meter und die Umgestellte Uhr


----------



## kc1992 (11. März 2009)

Alles sehr schöne Desktops 
Da möchte ich doch meinen auch gleich mit hochladen !!
Die Frau auf dem Bild ist übrigens Megan Fox (Schauspielerin aus "Transformers").


----------



## The Reason (12. März 2009)

Schöne Sachen dabei. Wie viel Liebe manche da reinstecken, respekt!

Wo bekomm ich denn DAS Wallpaper her?

Danke


----------



## guna7 (12. März 2009)

F0X1786 schrieb:


> Du kennst die Vista Sidebar nicht??


Nö! Bin noch XP User. Dann wirds wohl unter XP nix werden mit diesen Anzeigen, schade.


----------



## Nef (13. März 2009)

Ich habe Grade den Desktop entdeckt mit dem Abbild eines Bauches einer Frau in schwarz weiss, abgesehen von dem tollen bild bin ich absolut fasziniert von dem kalender unten der leiste oben und dem player unten rechts, das ist ja ein absoluter traum desktop.

Bitte helft mir und sagt mir wie ich das hinbekomme, den Symbolen zufolge schlussfolgere ich das es sich um Vista handelt was ich auch benutze... 


Schreibts bitte hier oder in einer PM an mich ich bin euch sehr dankbar!

MfG


(Es handelt sich um Desktop 173)


----------



## McLee (13. März 2009)

Desktop 173

Also bei dem Desktop bin ich schon ein Stück weiter gekommen.

Unten die Leiste ist einfach die Win. Sidebar von Vista, was man da dann im Endeffekt rein legt, ist jedem selbst überlassen (Kalender, Uhrzeit usw.).

Die obere Leiste konnte ich mit "Rocket Dock" nachbauen, gibts ja schöne sachen zum runterladen 

Problem ist dann erstmal die Windowsleiste die ja vorhanden ist, hab die einfach ausgeblendet und weg ist sie. Ob man die Komplett ausschalten kann, weiss ich nicht.

Das ist mit sicherheit nur ein Weg sowas nach zu bauen aber der geht auf jedenfall 

lg Jens


edit: Problem an der Lösung bei mir ist, Fenster/Explorer/Firefox usw. die ich öffne werden hinter dem Dock gelegt. Das bedeutet das die Verknüpfungen oder einstellungen teilweise nicht mehr zu bedienen sind. Hat da jemand eine Idee wie man dieses Problem lösen kann?


----------



## Roocher (14. März 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Hab meinen CDA Skin ein bisschen abgewandelt.

Hier mal meine Programme und Skins die ich benutzt hab.

1. Windows Visual Style: Reanimaero
2. Leiste Oben ist RocketDock mit den Icons "Lucid"
3. StackDock für Rocketdock zum Aufklappen der menüs
4. Unten Kalender ist "Rainlendar 2" mit dem Skin "Soeima"
5. Rechts unten ist das "CD Art Display" mit einem selbstgebasteltem Skin
6. Wallpaper: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tXhmRU0JKeY/R9r9737ENvI/AAAAAAAAAH8/VAiW_pBeGow/s1600-h/black_91.jpg
Ansonsten, wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, einfach melden, aber nicht die eigene Individualität vergessen ! 

Greetz Roocher  Freu mich über die vielen positiven Resonanzen


----------



## Nef (15. März 2009)

Roocher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> Hab meinen CDA Skin ein bisschen abgewandelt.
> 
> ...



Oh danke für die beschreibung, ich werde das demnächst mal ausprobieren!

Gibt es den extra Foren oder soetwas - wo man solche Anregungen finden kann? Ich persönlich stehe sehr auf Individuelle "Interfaces" die ich auf meine Bedürfnisse abstimmen kann! (Vor allem in WoW ^^)


----------



## Roocher (15. März 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Links für Anregungen auf Wunsch von Nef:
Desktop Modding - Digital-Inn
Deskmodder • Portal

Viel Zeug gibts auf*** where ART meets application![/url] und Customize.org - Download Themes, Skins, Wallpapers and Icons for Windows from the original skin site!

Gruß Roocher


----------



## TheDoc (29. März 2009)

würde gerne wissen woher die Bilder 195, 198, 202, 173, 178, 2, 3, (38)(50), (38)(58), (38)(84) sind, bzw würde mich sehr über entsprechende links freuen, am besten per postnachricht antworten

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (29. März 2009)

Tolle Bilder!¨bis auf die doofen Nutten u Autos!!!!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. März 2009)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!¨bis auf die doofen Nutten u Autos!!!!



Stimmt 
Schöne Deskt's dabei ^^
Grüße!


----------



## Dolceman (29. März 2009)

TheDoc schrieb:


> würde gerne wissen woher die Bilder 195, 198, 202, 173, 178, 2, 3, (38)(50), (38)(58), (38)(84) sind, bzw würde mich sehr über entsprechende links freuen, am besten per postnachricht antworten
> 
> danke schonmal im vorraus



Also hier mal meiner


----------



## einblumentopf (29. März 2009)

Dolceman schrieb:


> Also hier mal meiner



jaja digitalblasphemy.com ist schon ne schicke Seite . Ich besorg mir auch die meisten Desks von da.

@Roocher: kannst du mir sagen wo du das Bild her hast? Hätte es gern in 16:10, am liebsten in 1920x1200.


----------



## El-Hanfo (29. März 2009)

Ja meiner ist auch dabei.
Sind wirklich ein paar echt gute dabei.

MfG


----------



## Thunderhawk1980 (29. März 2009)

So einfach mal meinen her zeigen tu


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (29. März 2009)

Weis jemand, wo es das Wallpaper (in 1680x1050) gibt? Am besten zum Orginal verlinken.
Danke 
Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - Update - 2009/03/78093d1235669092-der-extreme-desktop-thread-unbenannt.jpg


----------



## Hackman (29. März 2009)

Wer ist dieses Goth-Babe von Bild 170? Kommt mir so bekannt vor... http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/01/Extreme-Desktops-03.jpg

Das geschwungene Auswahlmenü auf Bild 32 finde ich genial! Was ist das für ein System? Auch der Audioplayer, der sich so schön unauffällig integriert, würde mich interessieren http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...766163-der-extreme-desktop-thread-desktop.jpg
edit: zweiteres hat sich erledigt, vielen Dank @Roocher!

P.S. Die Nummerierung scheint sich ständig zu ändern?


----------



## HolySh!t (29. März 2009)

weiß jmd wo es das bild gibt Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - Update - 2009/02/71909d1234294718-der-extreme-desktop-thread-schueler.jpg, original

wäre echt nice =>


----------



## aurionkratos (29. März 2009)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Ja meiner ist auch dabei.



Von mir 3 

Die Sackboys sind meine 


@Roocher: Du hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht - werde mir auch mal meinen Desktop herrichten.


----------



## Schrotty (29. März 2009)

Wo bekommt man eigentlich komplette abgestimmte Icons Sets her für eine Dock Leiste?


----------



## NOOKYN (29. März 2009)

Meiner ist auch wieder dabei, sogar 2 mal 

Sind schon ein paar gute dabei


----------



## DUKE66 (29. März 2009)

Mir gefällt Bild 25 sehr gut. Kann mir der Besitzer oder ein anderer sagen wo ich das Bild im Original herbekomme. Thx


----------



## MadMilo (29. März 2009)

Was ist denn das beim Bild hier oben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoreX (29. März 2009)

Hallo PCGH, mich interessiert der SIDEBAR Gadged in Screen Nr. 189.
Es handelt sich dabei um diese WETTER-Anzeige mit Vorhersage von 3 Tagen.
Ich hatte das überall gesucht aber nu finde ich es nirgends. Wenn mir jemand damit helfen würde wäre echt klasse. Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## chiller93 (29. März 2009)

Ähmm die ist standartmäßig bei Vista dabei 

Du musst das Gagdet nur aus der Sidebar rausziehen, ét voila


----------



## CoreX (29. März 2009)

Hi, besten DANK ! So besteht jetzt die Möglichkeit das diese Vorhersage auch in Sidebar funkt ?


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (30. März 2009)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> weiß jmd wo es das bild gibt Die Desktops der PCGH-Community - Update - 2009/02/71909d1234294718-der-extreme-desktop-thread-schueler.jpg, original
> 
> wäre echt nice =>



So  hab gerade mal meine Bilder durchsucht 

here it is-->

http://u1.imgupload.co.uk/123836760...2a85727f4ab0e9004ada98d58f257ee4d0079342d.jpg


----------



## CypherWTF (30. März 2009)

Moin Moin!

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ich stell sie einfach mal.
Wie bekomme ich bei Vista hin, das ich auch diese Leiste oben habe und nicht die Sidebar?

MfG Cypher


----------



## Adrenalize (30. März 2009)

CypherWTF schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage schon gestellt wurde, aber ich stell sie einfach mal.
> Wie bekomme ich bei Vista hin, das ich auch diese Leiste oben habe und nicht die Sidebar?


Sidebar beenden, für die Leiste oben dann Rocketdock oder Objectdock installieren. Icons für die Verknüpfungen findet man bei Seiten wie Deviantart.com oder per Google-bildsuche


----------



## HolySh!t (30. März 2009)

.#Resii.:.::. schrieb:


> So  hab gerade mal meine Bilder durchsucht
> 
> here it is-->
> 
> http://u1.imgupload.co.uk/123836760...2a85727f4ab0e9004ada98d58f257ee4d0079342d.jpg



Geil,thx ;D


----------



## Chris77 (31. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Desktop von mir! (Auflösung 1680 x 1050)


----------



## custom (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern mal wissen wie das mit dem Kalender auf den Bildern 198/173/183/200
und mit dem Dock funktioniert oder wo ich das aus dem netz oder so bekomme?


----------



## .#Resii.:.::. (1. April 2009)

Könnte mir vllt einer noch sagen wie ich den "Effekt" wie bei Bild 32
bei ObjectDock hinbekommen ? will das sich bei mir die Symbole auch so öffnen =D
oder geht das da vllt nicht?


mfG


----------



## Roocher (4. April 2009)

@ Resi : dabei handelt es sich um "StackDock". Das Docklet einfach in das Verzeichnes Docklets im Hauptordner von Objectdock kopieren. Dann kannst du in der ObjectDock Leiste die Stacks hinzufügen und anpassen.


----------



## godfather10 (7. April 2009)

Hey roocher, wo kann man StackDock bekommen?
Danke


----------



## Roocher (8. April 2009)

Stacks Docklet 1.0 Englisch, Download im heise Software-Verzeichnis

Hier gibts das, Sorry hieß "Stacks Docklet"


----------



## PuhbaerTB (19. April 2009)

Mein aktueller Screen (von mir ein bissel bearbeitet):


----------

